

That’s me in the picture: Kevin Berthia on the Golden Gate bridge - sssilver
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/oct/17/kevin-berthia-golden-gate-bridge?CMP=fb_gu

======
Jonovono
Ted talk by Kevin(the officer):
[http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_briggs_the_bridge_between_sui...](http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_briggs_the_bridge_between_suicide_and_life?language=en)

------
DanBC
Death by suicide is very common. In the US there is one death to suicide every
13.3 minutes. In the UK about 12 men die each day.

[http://www.afsp.org/understanding-suicide/facts-and-
figures](http://www.afsp.org/understanding-suicide/facts-and-figures)

[http://www.mandown.co/](http://www.mandown.co/)

~~~
mewm
Sorry to nag, but there is no reason to put those similar metrics in two
different "measurements". That just makes the ratio blurry.

drunk trol...

~~~
DanBC
Replying to an old comment:

You're right. I tend to not change the numbers when I quote them. That makes
it easier for people to check that I am accurately reporting from the source
rather than just pulling a narrow - wrong - interpretation.

Statistics are tricky. One source of error is to misquote a statistic, or to
give it a different context. Thus, I try to avoid doing that.

